# diet for a german shorthair pointer



## harley54dude (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a german shorthair pointer that is 4 years old. I feed him Purina healthy life nutrition dog food. I give him between 6 to 8 cups a day depending how much running he does. I was told to put an egg in his food to make his coat shinier. He allready has a beautiful black coat. He is such a hyper dog, I was wondering if doing this is a good practice, or should I consider giving him something else. He always seems skinny, but he doesnt know the meaning of stop yet...Any advice about a dog like this would be greatly appreciated..Thanks, Gene from Pa.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

there is a fine line between fit and underfed skinny you should see the back rib thru his coat and the stomach should be tucked up, but the vertebre should not be visible its hard to tell without a picture

a cooked egg is fine ....raw egg not good


----------



## sno (Aug 18, 2009)

hang in there at six they do slow down................a little


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

pointing dogs are a bit harder to keep the weight on than labs. I have found not all dog foods will work the same on all pointing dogs. they have such a high metabolism that some of them need a very high protein level just to maintain weight. i get a dog or two that comes in for training that is underweight and all ribby and have found one food that has consistenly put on and kept the weith on, pro athlete by arkat nutrition. I dont feed it to all my dogs as it is 32% protein but if you are having a weigh issue, this food has worked for me every time i have a dog that is showing ribs and underweight. their coats also get very shiny with this food for some reason and the dogs look like a million bucks.


----------

